
Docker Goes native on non-Linux OS with latest beta - kiyanwang
http://www.releasemanagement.org/2016/04/docker-goes-native-on-mac-and-windows-with-latest-beta/
======
dpw
So "native" means "not VirtualBox" now? Docker for Mac might be a significant
step forward compared to the previous solutions, but it still involves a Linux
VM. I guess you could say that xhyve is a native hypervisor, but that's a bit
weaselly.

------
th0br0
I'm confused. Why is this hailed as a private beta? The binaries are there for
everyone to download ...
[https://github.com/docker/docker/releases](https://github.com/docker/docker/releases)
for the client &
[https://master.dockerproject.org/](https://master.dockerproject.org/) for the
master

~~~
alexbilbie
The Docker for Mac + Windows native clients are currently in private beta.
They are both separate applications from the main Docker project.

